# Naruto vs. Sasuke Wallpaper



## b0o (Feb 6, 2008)

What you think?


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 6, 2008)

it good idea, room for improvement though, the textures are differant so the background doesnt blend in with the stock. 
But keep at it and soon you will be the wallpaper god


----------



## Creator (Feb 6, 2008)

Background effects are awesome. 

How you do it?


----------



## fraj (Feb 6, 2008)

Creator said:


> Background effects are awesome.
> 
> How you do it?



brushes and gradient tool


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 6, 2008)

I like the BG, very vivid, though you overdid the dots on Sasuke’s side!


----------



## DiabolicalLime (Feb 6, 2008)

The background is very nice. I like the contrast between the blue, Sasuke side and the red, Naruto side.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 7, 2008)

The background does look nice. I do agree that there is quite some room for improvement and to add more interesting brushes and effects.


----------



## Denji (Feb 7, 2008)

The background looks nice! I really like the concept and the contrast of the colors.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 8, 2008)

One word: Amazing


----------



## ghostalexc (Feb 8, 2008)

i think it looks hot. i like the background, i have the same brushes as u, lol. well the ones u used on the sasuke side anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2008)

That was 3 words Aero  but anyways, reallynice i like the bg but indeed TOO MANY DONTS ON SASUKE'S SIIIDE!


----------



## Empress (Feb 8, 2008)

I like the colors and the stocks quality is good, i just dislike the way you used the brushes and made two circles they just don't go with it imo


----------



## b0o (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the critique everyone, i'll take all suggestions on board when making my next wallpaper.


----------



## iDeidara (Feb 8, 2008)

Hawkeye said:


> One word: Amazing



It says What Do You think. That pratically means Comment & Critique. That's just useless spam.

I personally like it. But.. it looks like you ripped it. I've seen something like it at .

But I could be wrong. I could be thinking this because the render used are the same.


----------



## Sasuke' (Feb 9, 2008)

I like it allot.


----------

